# My RIGOLETTO Discography



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

In case anyone is interested, I have written and am about to self-publish, on Amazon.com, a detailed discography of Verdi's RIGOLETTO. It is my first book, and I am trying to create interest in it before the official publication date of April 26th.

You can read the details by following this link:

https://www.talkclassical.com/70772-my-new-book-discography.html#post2058838


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks. Are the reviews of the recordings yours or a compendium of existing reviews by known critics? 

M


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

They're mine, but they draw upon many known critics' reviews: for example, those of J.B. Steane.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Congratulations! That's something to be really proud of!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Congratulations! That's something to be really proud of!


Thanks. It was pretty time-consuming. I began it December 5th and finished on April 10th.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I updated the "Classifieds" thread with purchase information. Just click the link in the OP.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I've updated the Classifieds thread one last time. Click link in the OP.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I just wanted to bump this thread up by adding that I just got hired as an opera and vocal music CD reviewer by FANFARE (the classical music journal) on the basis of my book. If any of you subscribe to FANFARE, the November/December 2021 issue is supposed to have an interview with me about the book.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Congratulations! I always thought that getting paid to review recordings would be a perfect job, but somehow I got sidetracked and ended up on TC instead. Maybe I should dig out those Wagner reviews I wrote in high school...


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bellinilover:
Congratulations to you.
My respect for you knows no bounds.
Brava!:tiphat:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Congratulations! I always thought that getting paid to review recordings would be a perfect job . . .


SO much better than some of the things I've gotten paid for.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Milanov recorded gorgeous bits of Rigoletto with others, but I can't see her singing the whole role, especially Caro Nome. Did she ever sing or record the whole role?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Zinka Milanov never did record the whole role of Gilda, only Act III. This was the Toscanini "Madison Square Garden" recording of 1944, which I discuss in my book.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The critic Henry Fogel reviewed my book on the Fanfare website. This link ought to work:

http://fanfarearchive.com/ntbm/articles/desapio-fogel.html


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Bellinilover said:


> The critic Henry Fogel reviewed my book on the Fanfare website. This link ought to work:
> 
> http://fanfarearchive.com/ntbm/articles/desapio-fogel.html


Congratulations, that is quite a nice review!


----------



## Parley (May 29, 2021)

Bellinilover said:


> I just wanted to bump this thread up by adding that I just got hired as an opera and vocal music CD reviewer by FANFARE (the classical music journal) on the basis of my book. If any of you subscribe to FANFARE, the November/December 2021 issue is supposed to have an interview with me about the book.


Well done! Writing is fun. Getting paid for writing is even better! :lol:


----------



## Parley (May 29, 2021)

Just listening to the Serafin which I have among the multitude I have collected over the years. It is still top of the pile.
Minuses: cut score and dated mono sound.
Pluses: the best all round cast - Callas / Gobbi / di Stefano plus serafin at his best.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Parley said:


> Well done! Writing is fun. Getting paid for writing is even better! :lol:


I only get paid $2 an article, actually.:lol:


----------



## Parley (May 29, 2021)

Bellinilover said:


> I only get paid $2 an article, actually.:lol:


But if you get to keep the CD / book you are reviewing that is a bonus!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

They added a FANFARE interview I did to the review I posted earlier:

http://fanfarearchive.com/ntbm/articles/desapio-fogel-int.html


----------



## Parley (May 29, 2021)

Bellinilover said:


> They added a FANFARE interview I did to the review I posted earlier:
> 
> http://fanfarearchive.com/ntbm/articles/desapio-fogel-int.html


One thing you say the iit became a truism among critics that Merrill was not much of a vocal actor. How the Rigoletto under Solti disproves that!


----------

